# Gifts for My Egyptian Family



## micki moo

Hi Wise People of the Forum  I need your help,

I am coming over in January, and up until now I have managed to avoid having to go to my husbands home (the last time I was to ill, time before just no time etc), HOWEVER, his time I cannot get out of it and have to go. Sorry if this sounds like I do not want to go, but I know when I go I will have to meet everyone, including the whole village and to be honest the thought scares me to death I have met most of his family just never the whole lot together.

Anyway I want to take little gifts for them, I know I could just lavish them with gold but I have no plans to do so and really want to bring them something from England - my thinking is that is where I am from etc etc etc - So any ideas???????
Whenever I say to my husband what shall I bring he tells me not to worry and nothing, and laughs because he knows how nervous I am. I think it would be nice to take something and I want to, just dont know what

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE help

Cheers

Micki - Cold in the UK but so picturesque xxxxxx


----------



## MaidenScotland

Tis a hard one,

Sweets are always welcome in Egypt and of course in the UK you can buy those monster tins of Roses etc at a decent price.. they are sooooo expensive here. Same goes with packets of biscuits.
The sales will be on before you leave so maybe you could pick up cardigans/sweaters for the ladies. Aftershave for the men? Don't buy jeans etc I can take you to a shop in Zamalek that sells designer jeans tshirts etc (seconds) but all good for next to nothing, it's a scrabble to see whats in and there are days there is nothing worth buying but at least you will know where the shop is for future use. I am not being cheeky here but go to the pound shops in the UK you can get lots of little things that I am sure will be usefull... sewing kits, party packs that the children might like, good deodrants, the d.i.y section might be a good idea see what they have.
Best of luck lol


----------



## Sam

micki moo said:


> Hi Wise People of the Forum  I need your help,
> 
> I am coming over in January, and up until now I have managed to avoid having to go to my husbands home (the last time I was to ill, time before just no time etc), HOWEVER, his time I cannot get out of it and have to go. Sorry if this sounds like I do not want to go, but I know when I go I will have to meet everyone, including the whole village and to be honest the thought scares me to death I have met most of his family just never the whole lot together.
> 
> Anyway I want to take little gifts for them, I know I could just lavish them with gold but I have no plans to do so and really want to bring them something from England - my thinking is that is where I am from etc etc etc - So any ideas???????
> Whenever I say to my husband what shall I bring he tells me not to worry and nothing, and laughs because he knows how nervous I am. I think it would be nice to take something and I want to, just dont know what
> 
> PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE help
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Micki - Cold in the UK but so picturesque xxxxxx


Hi,

When I took my husband back to the UK first time we brought back little gifts for his family - we got clothes for all the kids. Trying to remember what we got for the adults but my memory is failing me. Something I would say - I know it sounds really silly but my husband took offense to the England flag coz of the cross and the connections with Christianity. I told him to stop being an idiot and all, but just something to watch out for, I don't know how strict muslims your husband or his family are.

Egyptian women love gold - you could get some necklaces or bracelets with their name written in English? Although you could also probably do that here cheaper in Egyptian gold?

Do any of them own a car - you could get some cute novelty air freshners that they don't seem to have here?!

Good luck searching and good luck surviving the cold British winter, lol.


----------



## micki moo

Hi Sam

Thanks for that, I seem to walk around the shops thinking maybe this maybe that? Its driving me mad. I didnt want to get anything with the flag on just thought I could get them something that they would like. I really dont want to go down the gold route, I am talking meeting ALL the family, I would have to take out a bank loan 

I was thinking clothes for the kids but its the adults I am really really having issues with - I dont want to get the Adults clothes and they are too big/small and asking my husband about sizing is not helpful as he has no idea????? Looks like it the Roses tins unless anyone has some other ideas.

Micki - who for some stupid reason is actually enjoying the english weather????



Sam said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I took my husband back to the UK first time we brought back little gifts for his family - we got clothes for all the kids. Trying to remember what we got for the adults but my memory is failing me. Something I would say - I know it sounds really silly but my husband took offense to the England flag coz of the cross and the connections with Christianity. I told him to stop being an idiot and all, but just something to watch out for, I don't know how strict muslims your husband or his family are.
> 
> Egyptian women love gold - you could get some necklaces or bracelets with their name written in English? Although you could also probably do that here cheaper in Egyptian gold?
> 
> Do any of them own a car - you could get some cute novelty air freshners that they don't seem to have here?!
> 
> Good luck searching and good luck surviving the cold British winter, lol.


----------



## Sam

micki moo said:


> Micki - who for some stupid reason is actually enjoying the english weather????


Lol
Good for you.

I agree roses or quality street or something is also a great idea. It's a bit daunting meeting all these people at once. I was in a similar position when I first met all the family - it was for my husband's birthday and all his sisters and their husbands and children etc. Chaos!! Only one of them spoke English too so I was a bit overwhelmed to say the least.

Good luck


----------



## micki moo

Sam, 

I cannot actually put into words how sick this is making me feel. Its not that I do not want to meet them the thought of meeting them all at once is soooooooooooo frightening. When I asked my husband who would be there and he reeled off the list I nearly died. I have met his brothers and they speak english but as for the aunts, uncles, cousins (I could go on but wont), also I am the only english member of the family, no-one else in his family has married a westerner - no pressure then.

here I was thinking I will start to take some of my belongings and leave them there, I wont have room in the cases it will be full of present for them ha ha ha

Its his mum that i really want to take a special pressie for, I'll find something no doubt (I bet I end up getting gold in egypt)

micki



Sam said:


> Lol
> Good for you.
> 
> I agree roses or quality street or something is also a great idea. It's a bit daunting meeting all these people at once. I was in a similar position when I first met all the family - it was for my husband's birthday and all his sisters and their husbands and children etc. Chaos!! Only one of them spoke English too so I was a bit overwhelmed to say the least.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## Sam

micki moo said:


> Sam,
> 
> I cannot actually put into words how sick this is making me feel. Its not that I do not want to meet them the thought of meeting them all at once is soooooooooooo frightening. When I asked my husband who would be there and he reeled off the list I nearly died. I have met his brothers and they speak english but as for the aunts, uncles, cousins (I could go on but wont), also I am the only english member of the family, no-one else in his family has married a westerner - no pressure then.
> 
> here I was thinking I will start to take some of my belongings and leave them there, I wont have room in the cases it will be full of present for them ha ha ha
> 
> Its his mum that i really want to take a special pressie for, I'll find something no doubt (I bet I end up getting gold in egypt)
> 
> micki



Argh!! Mother-in-laws!!! Lol. I brought her back a clock from UK personalised with my daughter's foot prints (at 5 months old) etc. She just looked at it like "what's that" and put it to one side. Eventually she put it on the wall, but I was loving it and thought she would, grandmothers and granddaughters etc, but apparently she didn't get it at all! I'm in half a mind to take it back again as I didn't get anything done for myself as a sentimental thing, lol. 

And I know what you mean about the only Westerner in the family. It was the same with me, and where he lived it was like everybody knew who you were when you went to visit. 

It's all good fun, right?!


----------



## micki moo

I am half expecting the whole village to be standing waiting for my arrival, not to meet me just to see what I look like ha ha ha - why am I laughing they will be Oh God.

I dont quite know what to expect really as my hubby is the favourite son so it should be very interesting. Its the sister I am worried about as she was against our marriage - I'm taking my daughter wih me as moral support as well and I have told him that we cannot stay - just visit. 

I sound awful, I really do not mean to, I'm sure it will be fine - yes Sam just kidding myself

Micki



Sam said:


> Argh!! Mother-in-laws!!! Lol. I brought her back a clock from UK personalised with my daughter's foot prints (at 5 months old) etc. She just looked at it like "what's that" and put it to one side. Eventually she put it on the wall, but I was loving it and thought she would, grandmothers and granddaughters etc, but apparently she didn't get it at all! I'm in half a mind to take it back again as I didn't get anything done for myself as a sentimental thing, lol.
> 
> And I know what you mean about the only Westerner in the family. It was the same with me, and where he lived it was like everybody knew who you were when you went to visit.
> 
> It's all good fun, right?!


----------



## Beatle

I think chocolates are a good idea as my egyptian friends seem to really like cadburys and often say the quality of the chocolate they can get in egypt is not as good as in Europe. I also take boxes of shortbread biscuits when I visit my Muslim relatives and they are very popular. I sometimes get the children chocolate from Thorntons but if you are buying boxes of chocolates, you need to be careful that they don't contain alcohol. I also sometimes pick up some English gifts at the airport: sweets in red bus tins or telephone box tins.

Other things that tend to be popular are fashion jewellery, hair clips etc so you could look at getting things for the females from Claires Accessories. One of the things I have noticed is that when I have received presents from Egyptian females, they have tended to be quite "girly", even when they are given by females in their late 20s or 30s. I remember I was once given a pink pen with feathers coming out the top by someone who was about 30 years old. So it would seem girly gifts are appreciated.

I don't know if Egyptian culture is the same as other Muslim cultures but in my culture you would be expected to buy something electrical for close family members if they don't have much money - something they couldn't perhaps afford such as a new fridge or tv. Your husband might be able to tell you whether it's the same in Egypt.

It is difficult when you are meeting people for the first time. I remember the first time I met some of my Muslim family. They all sat around me talking about me and I couldn't understand a word. It is disconcerting but usually they are saying positive things!


----------



## micki moo

Hi Beatle,

Thanks for you response. I think chocolates seem to be winning by a mile, I did have to smile when i read further down your messgae, I had this vision of me trying to get a fridge freezer through customs, the chances of my buying them something like that is slim to none. My husbands family, im glad to say, will be happy with a smaller gift.

Micki



Beatle said:


> I think chocolates are a good idea as my egyptian friends seem to really like cadburys and often say the quality of the chocolate they can get in egypt is not as good as in Europe. I also take boxes of shortbread biscuits when I visit my Muslim relatives and they are very popular. I sometimes get the children chocolate from Thorntons but if you are buying boxes of chocolates, you need to be careful that they don't contain alcohol. I also sometimes pick up some English gifts at the airport: sweets in red bus tins or telephone box tins.
> 
> Other things that tend to be popular are fashion jewellery, hair clips etc so you could look at getting things for the females from Claires Accessories. One of the things I have noticed is that when I have received presents from Egyptian females, they have tended to be quite "girly", even when they are given by females in their late 20s or 30s. I remember I was once given a pink pen with feathers coming out the top by someone who was about 30 years old. So it would seem girly gifts are appreciated.
> 
> I don't know if Egyptian culture is the same as other Muslim cultures but in my culture you would be expected to buy something electrical for close family members if they don't have much money - something they couldn't perhaps afford such as a new fridge or tv. Your husband might be able to tell you whether it's the same in Egypt.
> 
> It is difficult when you are meeting people for the first time. I remember the first time I met some of my Muslim family. They all sat around me talking about me and I couldn't understand a word. It is disconcerting but usually they are saying positive things!


----------



## Beatle

micki moo said:


> Hi Beatle,
> 
> Thanks for you response. I think chocolates seem to be winning by a mile, I did have to smile when i read further down your messgae, I had this vision of me trying to get a fridge freezer through customs, the chances of my buying them something like that is slim to none. My husbands family, im glad to say, will be happy with a smaller gift.
> 
> Micki


Whenever I see families at the airport with huge boxes of electrical goods, it makes me smile as the pressure to provide presents is huge in certain cultures! I am glad to say that most of my Muslim family now live in Canada and certainly do not expect us to provide them with extravagant gifts.


----------



## micki moo

i Beatle,

I can't wait to get to Heathrow and watch everyone struggle with their goods whilst im standing there with a couple of tins of quality street

Micki



Beatle said:


> Whenever I see families at the airport with huge boxes of electrical goods, it makes me smile as the pressure to provide presents is huge in certain cultures! I am glad to say that most of my Muslim family now live in Canada and certainly do not expect us to provide them with extravagant gifts.


----------



## Beatle

micki moo said:


> i Beatle,
> 
> I can't wait to get to Heathrow and watch everyone struggle with their goods whilst im standing there with a couple of tins of quality street
> 
> Micki


They will probably be wondering why you are trying to board a plane carrying 10 handbags.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sam said:


> Hi,
> 
> . Something I would say - I know it sounds really silly but my husband took offense to the England flag coz of the cross and the connections with Christianity. I told him to stop being an idiot and all, but just something to watch out for, I don't know how strict muslims your husband or his family are.
> 
> 
> Sam I know you told him not to be silly but didn't you find it offensive?
> I presume you are/were Christian.


----------



## micki moo

Hi Maiden,

I made the mistake of telling my daughter about the shop you were talking about, can you tell me where it is please she is driving me mad

thanks

Micki



MaidenScotland said:


> Tis a hard one,
> 
> Sweets are always welcome in Egypt and of course in the UK you can buy those monster tins of Roses etc at a decent price.. they are sooooo expensive here. Same goes with packets of biscuits.
> The sales will be on before you leave so maybe you could pick up cardigans/sweaters for the ladies. Aftershave for the men? Don't buy jeans etc I can take you to a shop in Zamalek that sells designer jeans tshirts etc (seconds) but all good for next to nothing, it's a scrabble to see whats in and there are days there is nothing worth buying but at least you will know where the shop is for future use. I am not being cheeky here but go to the pound shops in the UK you can get lots of little things that I am sure will be usefull... sewing kits, party packs that the children might like, good deodrants, the d.i.y section might be a good idea see what they have.
> Best of luck lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

The shop is called Fostok and it is just near the Alpha Supermarket in Zamalek, it is a sort of clearance shop... ends etc sometimes rubbish other times great bargains.. I just got a pair of Levis for 65 LE. You have to be aware of what you are buying it seems they make clothes here for Asda and Tesco because there are often teeshirts trousers etc with their tags on but I have bought those cheaper in Tesco than I can here, the labels and UK prices are on the clothes so you can compare. There is another shop almost next door to it called Matchbox? and it's the same shop but they look out the better items and set the shop out nicely everything is hung up in sizes and in order. I just bought some beautiful Japanese clothes for my granddaughter from this shop average price about 60LE and I know you can buy cheaper in Asda Tesco but believe me these are far superior in quality and style but I also got some lovely shorts for 50p it all depends on the day you go.


----------



## micki moo

Thanks Maiden,

Hopefully we can meet up and you can take me there, if not then I will drag my husband

Micki



MaidenScotland said:


> The shop is called Fostok and it is just near the Alpha Supermarket in Zamalek, it is a sort of clearance shop... ends etc sometimes rubbish other times great bargains.. I just got a pair of Levis for 65 LE. You have to be aware of what you are buying it seems they make clothes here for Asda and Tesco because there are often teeshirts trousers etc with their tags on but I have bought those cheaper in Tesco than I can here, the labels and UK prices are on the clothes so you can compare. There is another shop almost next door to it called Matchbox? and it's the same shop but they look out the better items and set the shop out nicely everything is hung up in sizes and in order. I just bought some beautiful Japanese clothes for my granddaughter from this shop average price about 60LE and I know you can buy cheaper in Asda Tesco but believe me these are far superior in quality and style but I also got some lovely shorts for 50p it all depends on the day you go.


----------

